# Transmission Problems, or just Engine Mounts??



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey all, 

I have a '93 Sentra GXE, 4dr with the 1.6L 4cyl engine. How do I check if the engine-mounts are worn out? I get an annoying "clunk" shifting from 1st to 2nd gear (automatic), but sometimes it's hardly there, other times it's quite loud. This only happens from 1st to 2nd.

I've had the car for 2 1/2 years, put about 40K kms on it, hasn't gotten any worse or better. It seems to be worse when the engine is cold, or when it rains. Tranny fluid service was done, fluid doesn't smell burnt, and is bright red even after two years. This makes me think it might not be the tranny.

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

not sur the correct way to check but i would tell u how i would check, i would put the car up on ramps then visually check all the mounts while jackin the engine and see if anything moves sudden as if its been pre loaded or hung up on anything then snaps free


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Doesn't sound like mounts. Have someone stand beside the car (so you don't accidently run them over like a moron) with the hood up to watch and see if the engine moves a lot when you shift from park into drive with the brakes on and then do some power braking as well.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ulfa's link didn't help? http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=73175. My car is doing the same thing.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

well see my car doesn't have this 'slipping' problem at all. I don't have to rev it to get it going, it starts fine... it just shifts hard from 1st to 2nd. On second thought, the 2nd to 3rd gear happens really quickly after this, kinda like when I'm only doing about 35kms/hour. I haven't noticed any power loss or any fuel efficiency loss. Everything else runs perfect.


----------



## ufa (Oct 10, 2004)

Curtis Sentra said:


> well see my car doesn't have this 'slipping' problem at all. I don't have to rev it to get it going, it starts fine... it just shifts hard from 1st to 2nd. On second thought, the 2nd to 3rd gear happens really quickly after this, kinda like when I'm only doing about 35kms/hour. I haven't noticed any power loss or any fuel efficiency loss. Everything else runs perfect.


The hardshift is related to the governer gear. I actually have two issues on that thread, one not related with the other even though it seemed together


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah I was trying to read through that whole thread... the jist of it is that you had to replace this gear? I think I'll check into it this weekend to see if I can locate it on my car.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Well I think I have located this on the car, but it seems to be very deeply buried in the fuel-filter area, just way down under a heck of a lot of things.. I've asked for a cost from the dealer (they are actually fairly nice usually).


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Curtis Sentra said:


> Well I think I have located this on the car, but it seems to be very deeply buried in the fuel-filter area, just way down under a heck of a lot of things.. I've asked for a cost from the dealer (they are actually fairly nice usually).


Umm, If I'm correct the governor gear is toward the top front of the tranny. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Mitch


----------



## JenRow (Nov 26, 2004)

*Transmission 93 Maxima*

Hi there, I have a 93 maxima that is having major transmission problems. I was wondering is any of you have a diagram and directions of how to find the filter and how to change it. We have already taken alot of is apart and only found a little metal in the pan so we are thinking that is we change the filter and the fluid it will do the trick.
Thank you for your respones.
Jennifer


----------



## ufa (Oct 10, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Umm, If I'm correct the governor gear is toward the top front of the tranny. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Mitch


It is at the top.. Please see http://snickers.org/~vortexer/sentra_b13/gov_gear/ for pictures I took.


----------



## Drupjohn (Apr 17, 2004)

Curtis Sentra said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a '93 Sentra GXE, 4dr with the 1.6L 4cyl engine. How do I check if the engine-mounts are worn out? I get an annoying "clunk" shifting from 1st to 2nd gear (automatic), but sometimes it's hardly there, other times it's quite loud. This only happens from 1st to 2nd.
> 
> ...


Mine does the same thing, and mine is a 94 XE 2 door 5-speed.

It's not motor mounts, mine were checked. It's not CV as mine were replaced. It *MAY* be a ball joint, as only the drivers side was replaced. However the ball joint doesn't appear loose or worn when it's at the shop (they've checked). What *IS* rattling, is the exhause manifold.


----------

